# Ultrasound therapy



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! So I just got my bone stimulator machine yesterday, and got the call today as far as dosage goes, how often, how long and whatnot. Do you guys think it would be safe to use around the fids? I can't wait to start using it! I know the ultrasound therapy really seemed to help my shoulder back about 10 years ago. So I'm hoping it will help now.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kristen,

Is what you are referring to a Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulator (TENS)?

If so, you can use it safely around your budgies.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*No, it's basically a miniature ultrasound machine. I'll try to post a pic later. It actually uses ultrasound to stimulate the bone to heal*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*



As far as I know, it design heat up or anything. I've actually used tens units before, and they don't really work for me, plus, this isn't really for pain relief, it's a tool to try to help my bone to heal

*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe that since the unit is going to be facing you, not your birds, and is specifically designed to stimulate the bone, unless your budgies were right next to the unit there would be no reason that it would affect the birds.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Ok, thanks! I just wanted to double check. I didn't think it would do anything, but I wanted to make sure.*


----------

